# Floor Drain in 2nd Floor Utility Room



## Mule (Aug 30, 2010)

Some AHJ's require a pan under the clothes washing machine that is located on a 2nd floor.

We don't require a pan; however plans for a new home to be constructed in our city are going to be submitted and the homeowner wants to install a floor drain in the utility room.

My thoughts are:

1. Getting the proper slope to the drain would cause the floor joist to be altered so there may be a structural design consideration.

2. Is protection from water on the surrounding walls needed? Six inches up the walls?

3. A trap primer would be required because this would be an area that wouldn't provide enough water to keep the trap from drying up.

4. Would a threshhold be required at the entrance to protect adjoining areas from water damage?

Since this is something that is not required should I be concerned about the possibility of water in the area?

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 30, 2010)

1. Getting the proper slope to the drain would cause the floor joist to be altered so there may be a structural design consideration. Depending on the size of the room the tile setter should be able to control the drain slopes with the underlayments

2. Is protection from water on the surrounding walls needed? Six inches up the walls? Both good ideas

3. A trap primer would be required because this would be an area that wouldn't provide enough water to keep the trap from drying up. Yes it would be required

4. Would a threshhold be required at the entrance to protect adjoining areas from water damage? Not required but again a good idea


----------



## Mule (Aug 30, 2010)

mtlogcabin, Thanks for the reply. Since a pan is not required the only thing I can require the plumber to do is make the floor slope toward the drain and protect the drain from allowing sewer gas to escape. I informed the plumber of my thoughts and he said he would forward them on to the builder.

Again...thanks.


----------



## D a v e W (Aug 31, 2010)

Mule, we see this as well, ditto on the above recommandation. The drain is only for emergency overflowing as you know.


----------



## skipharper (Sep 8, 2010)

As we know, not required by code, we would recommend the washer be put in a pan and piped similiar to water heater pan. I did this in my addition for my own piece of mind because of hardwood floor.


----------



## JayHawkInspector (Sep 9, 2010)

I like you to check out these trap guards instead of using a trap primer.

http://www.thesureseal.com/?gclid=CJ2Jx-y3-qMCFUzs7QodQD5wHA

http://www.trapguard.com/

This might make less painless.


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

floor drains are more trouble than they are worth, IMHO... trap primers have a history of being unreliable.. lots of stinky traps in commercial buildings, too.  While a second floor laundry is more convenient than one in the basement (or first floor for you slab guys), not a good design option.. again.. MHO.


----------

